# Exercise and Ketones



## Purls of Wisdom (May 27, 2022)

Could someone please explain why one should not exercise with raised Ketones? I know that a short walk is good for bringing BG down but I am told not to go for a walk. Could it be cos I go in hypo with moderate exertion? Formal diagnosis is still unconfirmed.


----------



## helli (May 27, 2022)

I think it is more likely that our body struggles with high ketones.
The stress of exercising under those conditions will cause levels to go higher.

Do you know why you have raised ketones? If you may have Type 1, Diabetic Ketonacidosis (DKA) is a serious risk, especially if you have high blood sugars.


----------



## Inka (May 27, 2022)

Ketones are potentially dangerous. I was told not to exercise if I had ketones and/or a blood sugar over 13. The reason, I believe, is that exercise can make the ketones worse and put you at risk if they’re at a high level.

What’s your blood sugar and what are your ketones?


----------



## rayray119 (May 28, 2022)

Inka said:


> . I was told not to exercise if I had ketones and/or a blood sugar over 13. The reason, I believe, is that exercise can make the ketones worse and put you at risk if they’re at a high level.


thats intersting i wasn't told that about blood sugers offer 13 in fact i started work over that before i doped right back down.


----------



## rayray119 (May 28, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Could someone please explain why one should not exercise with raised Ketones? I know that a short walk is good for bringing BG down but I am told not to go for a walk. Could it be cos I go in hypo with moderate exertion? Formal diagnosis is still unconfirmed.


in the think like a Parnassus book i read not to excise book i've read not to extrise in with a combattion of high keytones and blood sugers


----------



## Inka (May 28, 2022)

Have your ketones gone now @Purls of Wisdom ?


----------



## rayray119 (May 29, 2022)

@Purls of Wisdom how are you?


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (May 29, 2022)

I am coping as well as I can. Thanks. Still without a Sensor. Back to finger pricking, me no liking it. Why do things go wrong on Friday evenings only? I wonder.


----------



## Inka (May 29, 2022)

And did your ketones go ok @Purls of Wisdom ? Always slightly concerned when someone mentions ketones.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (May 29, 2022)

Inka said:


> And did your ketones go ok @Purls of Wisdom ? Always slightly concerned when someone mentions ketones.


Yes thanks. They were 0.1 pre lunch and 0.2 pre dinner. Do not know much about them apart from that they indicate Type1 and can be very dangerous if raised. Accepted level is -6 if I am to believe. Please feel free to enlighten me further. Thanks. X


----------



## rayray119 (May 29, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Yes thanks. They were 0.1 pre lunch and 0.2 pre dinner. Do not know much about them apart from that they indicate Type1 and can be very dangerous if raised. Accepted level is -6 if I am to believe. Please feel free to enlighten me further. Thanks. X


Anything under 0.6 is fine. I was advised to recheck In a couple of hours if there were 1 to 1.5 and if they were 1.5 to 3 give myself 10 percent of my daily insulin and if above 3 go to a and e.

So you have nothing to worry about with 0.1 and 0.2. What were they when you posted this?


----------



## Inka (May 29, 2022)

This is from the NHS page:

If you do a blood ketone test:


lower than 0.6mmol/L is a normal reading
0.6 to 1.5mmol/L means you're at a slightly increased risk of DKA and you should test again in 2 hours
1.6 to 2.9mmol/L means you're at an increased risk of DKA and should contact your diabetes team or GP as soon as possible
3mmol/L or above means you have a very high risk of DKA and should seek medical help.

DKA is usually a Type 1 thing but occasionally it can affect Type 2s. Some Type 2s are prone to develop ketones. Your levels above are low so are ok.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (May 29, 2022)

Thank you. I am told to go to A&E if above 1.5. I was at 2++ when diagnosed.


----------



## Lucyr (May 29, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Yes thanks. They were 0.1 pre lunch and 0.2 pre dinner. Do not know much about them apart from that they indicate Type1 and can be very dangerous if raised. Accepted level is -6 if I am to believe. Please feel free to enlighten me further. Thanks. X


How often are you checking ketones? If they were 0.1 pre lunch I wouldn’t expect you need to check them pre dinner as well, unless you were very high or feeling sick?


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (May 29, 2022)

I check them if BG levels are higher than 14.
My Gluco meter prompts me automatically. My pre dinner reading was 15.3 hence I re checked and it was 0.2 as opposed to earlier reading of 0.1.
I still have not managed to right the Libre2 Sensor issue. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------

